# Switching from TurboTax Home&Business to Lyft's free TT SelfEmployed



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

I've used the PC version of TurboTax Home & Business for several years. I just got the annual renewal notice to buy the 2019 version including my state return through Amazon for $64. I am considering instead using the free TurboTax SelfEmployed version with a state, available through Lyft (maybe Uber too...).

It appears that the free SelfEmployed version will import my 2018 return info directly from my online TT account. So saving $64 seems like a sensible thing to do. Before I start with the free SelfEmployed, can anyone who has switched from TT Home&Business to free SelfEmployed advise me whether there are any surprises from this change?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Anyone know if Uber has any deals?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Anyone know if Uber has any deals?


from uber.com in tax section:


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> I've used the PC version of TurboTax Home & Business for several years. I just got the annual renewal notice to buy the 2019 version including my state return through Amazon for $64. I am considering instead using the free TurboTax SelfEmployed version with a state, available through Lyft (maybe Uber too...).
> 
> It appears that the free SelfEmployed version will import my 2018 return info directly from my online TT account. So saving $64 seems like a sensible thing to do. Before I start with the free SelfEmployed, can anyone who has switched from TT Home&Business to free SelfEmployed advise me whether there are any surprises from this change?


I found no surprises. We had used TT H&B as well but took advantage of the free TurboTax through Uber when I started driving. It imported all my prior years information as one would expect.

I'm in Texas though so we don't have a state return. I can't address that part.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OK,
getting a http error 500 when trying to access the web page to get the code to download the software.

Is this an 
*my account is screwy* error or a 



*must wait for uber to fix it and upload 2019 documents/information* issue?

In addition in the "rates" section the only service i'm currently eligible for is flat out missing.

do i need to go to the hub to see my taxi info at the end of the month? And get the code/link for the free turbo tax deal?

Or is it just borked short term?


I Know uber has until january first to put this stuff up but I'd be really upset if i had to pay for the tax software over uber breaking a link...


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> OK,
> getting a http error 500 when trying to access the web page to get the code to download the software.
> 
> I Know uber has until january first to put this stuff up but I'd be really upset if i had to pay for the tax software over uber breaking a link...


This happened to be alot last year. It took multiple tries over multiple days before it finally worked for me. I even had to call turbotax support at one point to get the TT charge to $0. Even then it was a long and frustrating process that ended with me completing deleting my cache and losing all my saved passwords from my other websites. The conspiracy theorist in me thinks Uber makes this hard on purpose.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I cant even get to the tax page


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> OK,
> getting a http error 500 when trying to access the web page to get the code to download the software.
> 
> Is this an
> ...


ALL "Http 500" errors are temporary. It means you successfully reached the server (where the website or app lives) but the server is down for a technical reason that presumably will be fixed. It could last moments or a day. It could be the transition between tax years that they have it restarting. Try again.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

FWIW if you also do Lyft, their web link works properly for me https://www.lyft.com/drive/tax-information#



MHR said:


> I found no surprises. We had used TT H&B as well but took advantage of the free TurboTax through Uber when I started driving. It imported all my prior years information as one would expect.
> 
> I'm in Texas though so we don't have a state return. I can't address that part.


Perfect, thank you.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

If u earn under ~ $69k IRS offers Free filing
https://www.irs.gov/filing/free-file-do-your-federal-taxes-for-free
https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/use-irs-free-file-to-file-taxes-for-free


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

So I started to sign up for the free TurboTax SelfEmployed and I recognize it is offered only as an online service, ie not available as a software product you download and run on your PC. You need to provide all your personal and tax data to TurboTax, which I object to doing. I will start a separate thread on this subject.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> So I started to sign up for the free TurboTax SelfEmployed and I recognize it is offered only as an online service, ie not available as a software product you download and run on your PC. You need to provide all your personal and tax data to TurboTax, which I object to doing. I will start a separate thread on this subject.


I have to agree where this is concerned. Although wherever you e-file, the internet is involved, but you have to consider that different companies operate differently. Security and data protection is first to mind. Turbo Tax as a marketing entity is not highest on my list for that. You can look at alternatives. Remember that when you transmit your return from an app it may also be stored by Turbo Tax. I dont see why starting a new thread would be necessary.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> So I started to sign up for the free TurboTax SelfEmployed. You need to provide all your personal and tax data to TurboTax, which I object to doing.


You signed up for the free filing. Without personal info and tax data, you can't file a return. What am I missing about your issue?


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

dgates01 said:


> You signed up for the free filing. Without personal info and tax data, you can't file a return. What am I missing about your issue?


I posted the many ways that TurboTax will use your personal data and your tax information for its own purposes and for the benefit of others in the other thread 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/turb...urbotax-use-of-your-data.372514/#post-5761877
While I will provide my competed tax return to TurboTax for pass thru filing, in doing so I am not asked to nor required to, to permit TurboTax to access and use or retain any of the information contained in the return for any purpose . That is the big and enormous difference.


----------

